# Has anyone imported an Audi S3 from Europe to California?



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Like the title says, has anyone ever brought a car INTO the the US, specifically California from Europe? 

I live in Los Angeles, and Italy (for 2 months of the year) and have a 2007 Audi S3 that I'd like to bring over to LA since my visits to Italy are becoming less and less frequent. 

Does anyone have information on how to go about doing this? Shipping and paperwork isn't really the issue, it's the need for a customs broker to convert the car to US-spec, specifically for CA. 
(I've researched this but can't find info that relates to California imports) 

$ isn't really a problem, it's getting it registered and legal in CA that might be the issue. 

If anyone can provide me with the necessary info, it'd be very much appreciated. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Ship it to me. I will do the necessary conversions


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

would be be cheaper to get one from mexico? since it is already NA spec


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

TBomb said:


> Ship it to me. I will do the necessary conversions


Ship it to me. I'm closer to the coast and it will cost less


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

NYCameron said:


> would be be cheaper to get one from mexico? since it is already NA spec


Possibly. Thing is, I already own the S3. Just trying to bring her to the West Coast.


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

No bucket in your S3!!!


----------



## punkstarkitch (Nov 20, 2005)

I was stationed in Italy for eight years, and I wanted to bring back so many cars that I owned while I lived there. I had an Alfa Romeo, FIAT 500, Renault when I lived there.
All I brought back was my US Spec A3 (bought for military sales in Europe), a Vespa, and Lambretta.
It's really expensive converting the car to US specifications. There are a bunch of fees and taxes. There are some companies in SoCal that do the importing and conversions. You can do a search for importers, and I think the US DOT has some information on what has to be converted. 
Although euro specs may be just as safe as US spec, you'd have to convert a lot of things to meet that.
Also, if the vehicle is 25 years or older; no conversion is necessary.

In Boca Lupo!


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

I believe it's even more complicated and expensive than just a conversion. There are lists of vehicles which are approved for importation- even specific to which model year can be imported (and subsequently converted to USA specs).
If the car is not on the already on the 'approved' list, then you have to go through the hoops of being approved (again, lengthy and expensive process) to get the car on the list, then import it and convert it.
Some famous billionaire (can't remember which one) had several vehicles he tried to import but couldn't because of the regulations- he was able to do so by claiming they were collectables/museum pieces.
Only reason I know this information is because me and a friend were in Athens checking out vehciles- they are being 'dumped' by the locals for a vairety of reasons (ie, tax audit- 'How can you afford a BMW if you only declare 4,000 Euro salary a year?')- used cars are going dirt-cheap there- but the importation regulations are hell.


----------



## everso (Apr 4, 2006)

i'm gonna go ahead and say it's virtually impossible----UNLESS you have a lot of time, money, and dedication to try it. 

many have tried bringing all sorts of cars into this country---and MOST (98%) have failed.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

I heard somewhere of being able to do it if the car is considered a kit car? Meaning having it shipped completely disassembled (lol) and rebuilding it once it gets here (lol)


----------



## djomlas (Nov 19, 2008)

so annoying.
its the same story with focus RS that people tried as well....i mean its american company LOL, how can it not be ok for it to be in america?


----------



## ruetzal (Dec 17, 2007)

I have heard that as long as the transmission is not on the car you can bring it in as a kit car. Not sure well that works though


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

djomlas said:


> so annoying.
> its the same story with focus RS that people tried as well....i mean its american company LOL, how can it not be ok for it to be in america?


because its made in europe?


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

The engine is not type-approved for use in that vehicle.

Not even Bill Gates could get dispensation to use his 959 on the roads, because that too was not type-approved.

So the short answer is... you can't do it.

Unless Audi brings in the S3 and type-approves it, then it's not approved for import into the US aside from time-limited diplomatic imports, which MUST then be re-exported, and only for use by diplomatic staffers.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Check with these guys: horchaus.com

They claim they were able to import a few RS6 Avants into North America. 

UPDATE: Turns out they failed miserably acording to this update:

http://www.worldcarfans.com/110080427767/no-audi-rs6-imports-for-north-america

So even a top notch tuner with deep connections couldn't figure this out. I've heard of military exemptions, but unfortunately, you're probably in the same boat as the rest of us except that you own a S3 in Italy.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Tell you what... I'm in the UK next week, but the week after that, I'll be in Italy.

Let me borrow the S3 for the week and I'll let you know if I come up with any great ideas! :laugh:

Seriously though, I'll be in Rome for the week... would love to have a spin -even as a passenger- in an S3, if you're (a) in Italy at that time, and (b) anywhere near Roma.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

would have had better luck with a Sportback model...maybe import to canada/mexico then try from there...Or just sell it and get an s4


----------



## everso (Apr 4, 2006)

drew138 said:


> Check with these guys: horchaus.com
> 
> They claim they were able to import a few RS6 Avants into North America.
> 
> ...


drew....*I* actually broke that original story......on my IEDEI blog....and yes they failed miserably.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

I was just thinking about the engine etc... The photo was small so I never even noticed that it was just a 3-door hatch.

That body type hasn't been federalized, so there's absolutely NO way to bring it over without submitting several for crash-testing, along with the costs of the testing etc.

It defeated Bill Gates, although in one year's time his 959 will be 25 years old, and he'll be able to drive it legally as a historic import which will not require federalization...

So I say either wait another 22 years, or give it up.

...OR...

Buy a US-spec A3 sportback and import the S3 drivetrain & suspension. Fit the drivetrain to the US A3 and part out the engine/transmission/suspension.

I could care less about the badging and trim... what makes an S3 an S3 is what's INSIDE, not the styling.

That's the only way you'll get to drive an S3 in the USA.


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

DG7Projects said:


> *
> $ isn't really a problem
> *





VWAddict said:


> I was just thinking about the engine etc... The photo was small so I never even noticed that it was just a 3-door hatch.
> 
> That body type hasn't been federalized, so there's absolutely NO way to bring it over without submitting several for crash-testing, along with the costs of the testing etc.
> 
> ...


:thumbup:

or just get a 2.0tq and go stage 3 with internals lol and get close to s3 somewhat?


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

mkim said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> or just get a 2.0tq and go stage 3 with internals lol and get close to s3 somewhat?


Kinda.... sorta...

But isn't the S3 also upgraded AWD with a limited-slip diff? It'd be the whole drivetrain, either way.

Don't get me wrong. -I'm not trying to pee on the original poster's breakfast... if it were me, I'd be delighted to try and bring in an S3. -It would cost a bit even if it were possible, so I'm being perfectly genuine in saying that the best thing to do (if you REALLY wanted to go through with it) would be to have an experienced Audi tech strip, pack and ship the drivetrain along with control systems, then transplant into a Sportback shell over here.

Not sure if this translates into 'too much hassle' or not, but that's gong to be a LOT less expensive (even if it takes a LOT of work to overcome the inevitable hiccups) than going through type-approval and federalizing.

In the meantime, someone in the UK or Italy take me for a spin in an S3 in the next couple of weeks!


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

VWAddict said:


> It defeated Bill Gates, although in one year's time his 959 will be 25 years old, and he'll be able to drive it legally as a historic import which will not require federalization...


But he was able to have it towed to wherever he wanted to with him in the drivers seat and engine revving and roaring in neutral.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

VWAddict said:


> But isn't the S3 also upgraded AWD with a limited-slip diff?


:what:


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

VWAddict said:


> Tell you what... I'm in the UK next week, but the week after that, I'll be in Italy.
> 
> Let me borrow the S3 for the week and I'll let you know if I come up with any great ideas! :laugh:
> 
> Seriously though, I'll be in Rome for the week... would love to have a spin -even as a passenger- in an S3, if you're (a) in Italy at that time, and (b) anywhere near Roma.


I totally would take you for a spin but unfortunately, I'm in LA at the moment. Also, I'm from Pistoia, Tuscany. 



Rub-ISH said:


> would have had better luck with a Sportback model...maybe import to canada/mexico then try from there...Or just sell it and get an s4


I really prefer hatchbacks over sportbacks. An I've driven an S4 ( I came from an MK2 3.2 TT before my R32) and I like it, but not that much. It feels heavy and I'm not really a fan. Still a good car, but it's not for me. 



VWAddict said:


> I was just thinking about the engine etc... The photo was small so I never even noticed that it was just a 3-door hatch.
> 
> That body type hasn't been federalized, so there's absolutely NO way to bring it over without submitting several for crash-testing, along with the costs of the testing etc.
> 
> ...


Good point. 2 things though: 

1.)As mentioned earlier, I'm all about hatchbacks. 

2.)Some of you may know that there was an older model Audi S3 from Mexico that was at Waterfest. If this body style isn't federalized, then how did that person bring that older S3 over to the States? That's what I need to know. If it boils down to doing it as a kit car, so be it. I would need it to be able to register it in CA though. 

I must thank you guys for all the feedback and opinions. Keep 'em coming. Who knows? It _could_ happen. Let me remain an optimist.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

everso said:


> drew....*I* actually broke that original story......on my IEDEI blog....and yes they failed miserably.


I inquired with them about buying their RS6 Avant and they claimed to have two ready to go pending some final details. They quoted me $130k or so if I remember correctly. Whatever it was, and it was a huge premium, it wasn't even close to worth it other than for bragging rights. Would be cheaper to buy an used a6 avant, smuggle in a rs6 avant in a container and perform a vin swap


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

DG7Projects said:


> 2.)Some of you may know that there was an older model Audi S3 from Mexico that was at Waterfest. If this body style isn't federalized, then how did that person bring that older S3 over to the States? That's what I need to know. If it boils down to doing it as a kit car, so be it. I would need it to be able to register it in CA though.


To my knowledge, Cort never disclosed how exactly he went about getting the car registered in the USA other than one reference to having to work your but off to get it. I suspect he found a friend at the DMV in TX that just sailed it through the system. Once the car is registered here it's legit. More history on that care here, here, here and here.

This was a crazy story. The same guy was on here a few years ago with a current 8P S3 from Mexico that he was driving for a customer for some work. It was very very odd and he never posted up any more pics. Can't find the thread either. He sold the first one at H2O last year. 

Here was one find: http://www.tc.gc.ca/eng/mediaroom/releases-2011-h033e-6323.htm But not really helpful to CA owners?

The S3 guy is active over on TCL; he seems like a nice guy but I doubt he'll give up his secret. Keep us posted.


----------



## KiltedCasper (Oct 21, 2011)

Someone may want to look into seeing if the importation laws from Canada to the states is the same as from overseas to the US.

- The limitations on importing any car with no issues is only 15 years up here
- Any car can be imported as a kit car, so long as the engine and transmission are not installed at the time of import

I know that the rules on importing an under-15 year old US vehicle into Canada are far more lax than importing from overseas, but i'm really not sure of the opposite was true.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

drew138 said:


> The S3 guy is active over on TCL; he seems like a nice guy but I doubt he'll give up his secret. Keep us posted.


THIS...opcorn:CORT LOLz


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Yeah, I can't explain the 8L A3 other than I'm inclined to believe that it's probably pretty suspect.

I'd be REALLY interested to see what the registration codument/title says. Most likely something along the "VW GTi" line, but who knows? -If Cort really was able to import a car legitimately, and it was an approach which could legally be applied to other vehicles, then he'd be able to make a pile of money by providing that service to plenty of people... this thread is a perfect testament to that fact! 

Obviously, Cort is no stranger to the law, and doesn't seem to mind sailing a bit close to the wind. -I reckon that the title document doesn't way Audi S3 though... or even Audi A3.

I respect the hatchback thing. -I like smaller lighter cars myself. -The Sportback is my wagon though... the P-car is my lightweight fun-machine, so I've got that fix covered... -I definitely dig the 'smaller-lighter-faster' mantra.

Possibly going back to Toscana next year... -We take the little fella (8 yrs old) to different places to try and expand his horizons. I plan on a small detour to Maranello. -Considered it this visit, but thought that we'd just stay in Rome instead.

Good luck... I'd love someone to find a way, then import dozens of them, drive the price down, and make it possible for me to get a US-spec S3 sportback for less! :laugh:


----------



## maverickar15 (Mar 7, 2011)

God... I hate all these dumb-ass importation laws. So many good vehicles we are missing out on...


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

I would try importing it in to Mexico and registering it there, then just drive it across to CA. I have seen 2 S3 sportbacks and a Cupra R here with Mexico plates. One of the S3's lived in the same apartment I used to live in.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

TBomb said:


> I would try importing it in to Mexico and registering it there, then just drive it across to CA. I have seen 2 S3 sportbacks and a Cupra R here with Mexico plates. One of the S3's lived in the same apartment I used to live in.


I'm not sure if I can even register the car in Mexico since I'm an Italian citizen / Legal US resident. 
I have no residence over there. Shoot, I've never even been to Mexico. 

Hypothetically, your suggestion is pretty sound. However, once I'm across the border and in CA, I still have this problem of registering the car legally.

I'm pretty much open to doing what's necessary to bring the car over, but I'd rather not do anything illegal. Just because I'm Italian doesn't mean I have ties with the mafia **disclaimer


----------



## KayvinA3 (Aug 7, 2011)

I was reading up on the importation laws here in canada and from what i gather you are allowed to import a car without much hassle if you

1) lived abroad for over 1 year and are returning
2) Are receiving the car as a gift from a relative over seas. 
3) I think there were also special circumstances where if you are immigrating to canada you can bring along one foreign vehicle with you. The wording was a bit iffy so someone will have to read it over again. 

I believe they still have to be modified to Canadian spec but that is a whole lot easier than shipping it in individual pieces lol. Now i'm not sure about down in the US. But maybe they are similar. Found most of this info on canadian border services website along with another site called the Registry of Imported Vehicles (RIV).


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

A few years back I ran into a guy in AZ with a 8L S3 (not from mexico). He was able to bring it to the states on some tourist exemption (he was from germany). Not sure if this helps if you are not an Italian citizen though.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

S WORD said:


> A few years back I ran into a guy in AZ with a 8L S3 (not from mexico). He was able to bring it to the states on some tourist exemption (he was from germany). Not sure if this helps if you are not an Italian citizen though.


Thanks, but that doesn't help. I'm an Italian Citizen yes, BUT I am a legal US resident with a CA address. The tourist route is out of the question.


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

Well, you certainly have a lot of questions. There is some good information in this thread, and but mostly a bunch of whining. 

If you are an Italian resident, you might be able to bring the car over for a temporary period, but the car would have to return to the country of origin, and CAN NOT be sold. Now, the problem I see with it though, is that you are still a US resident with a US permanent address. Could get tricky. I have been warned a few times about talking about how I got it in the country on the vortex because I was a lil sneaky bastard, so I'm kinda tight lipped about it. But let's say your case is a HYPOTHETICAL case, and we are hypothetically speaking...

The major problem I see with the whole situation is one simple and clear fact. 

CAL-I-FORN-IA

This state is the abomination of all car law states. The S3 has never been proven to pass emissions. It (the S3) will not have the "federal stamp" in the engine bay that proves it has. When I sold my S3 I refused to sell it to anyone in CA or NY for this main reason. You can't even get a ****ing single cylinder 4-stroke motor legalized for bike conversions in that state. Hell half of the diesels aren't allowed over there either. It's all beuracratic bull**** started in the late 80's by Los Angeles when they started having their smog epidemic. 

I suggest you study up on your NHTSA regs. http://www.nhtsa.gov/cars/rules/import/

Honestly, if I were you I'd lean on the Italian Embassy. Talk to them about what they did with their cars. I'm sure most of them didn't bring their cars over, but they would certainly be no stranger to the process involved? But, that's just me I guess.

Feel free to PM me, I'm a friendly guy, despite what most people will tell you on this forum. I stay away from the CPU on the weekends so, I'm not ignoring, I'm just not at a cpu. :thumbup:


http://auto.mercadolibre.com.mx/MLM-71577318-audi-s3-3p-20l-turbo-fsi-6vel-2008-_JM

^ There is one for sale, that's roughly about 21,408 US dollars. Pay in cash and I bet you can get it for 18k. Thats just below Mexico City though. Which is a pretty scary place if you don't speak Spanish and you're driving a bad ass Audi and YOU WILL be stopped by many Mexican Police along the way. 



drew138 said:


> To my knowledge, Cort never disclosed how exactly he went about getting the car registered in the USA other than one reference to having to work your but off to get it. I suspect he found a friend at the DMV in TX that just sailed it through the system. Once the car is registered here it's legit. More history on that care here, here, here and here.


Wow. I was expecting my youtube videos to be posted at some point in this thread. But from a moderator?  I expect more from you, I remember a period of time when any thread with these videos were locked. 



drew138 said:


> I inquired with them about buying their RS6 Avant and they claimed to have two ready to go pending some final details. They quoted me $130k or so if I remember correctly. Whatever it was, and it was a huge premium, it wasn't even close to worth it other than for bragging rights. Would be cheaper to buy an used a6 avant, smuggle in a rs6 avant in a container and perform a vin swap


Niiiice. Suggest a vin swap. Thats only a felony, and will put you in jail for 10 years, get your car crushed, and 20k+ in fines. :thumbup: That's a great idea. :thumbup:



VWAddict said:


> Yeah, I can't explain the 8L A3 other than I'm inclined to believe that it's probably pretty suspect.
> 
> I'd be REALLY interested to see what the registration codument/title says. Most likely something along the "VW GTi" line, but who knows? -If Cort really was able to import a car legitimately, and it was an approach which could legally be applied to other vehicles, then he'd be able to make a pile of money by providing that service to plenty of people... this thread is a perfect testament to that fact!
> 
> Obviously, Cort is no stranger to the law, and doesn't seem to mind sailing a bit close to the wind. -I reckon that the title document doesn't way Audi S3 though... or even Audi A3.


This post pisses me off and makes me happy at the same time.



drew138 said:


> To my knowledge, Cort never disclosed how exactly he went about getting the car registered in the USA other than one reference "to having to work your but off to get it". I suspect he found a friend at the DMV in TX that just sailed it through the system.


Yup, and I still stand by that statement. Work your butt off, study the regs, and have balls of steel. 

But your "suspecting" would be 100% wrong. Thanks for playing though.



maverickar15 said:


> God... I hate all these dumb-ass importation laws. So many good vehicles we are missing out on...


Truth. But in case you didn't know, there is an S3 in Colorado. Black one like my old one that he has done quite a bit of work to. I forget his screename, and I haven't heard from him in years, but as I recall he was literally a rocket scientist with gobs of money. We discussed our processes and chuckled at the masses.



everso said:


> i'm gonna go ahead and say it's virtually impossible----UNLESS you have a lot of time, money, and dedication to try it.
> 
> many have tried bringing all sorts of cars into this country---and MOST (98%) have failed.


Leave it to the guy from Brooklyn to shoot his mouth off with numbers and percentages that he pulled straight out of his ass. I would say 98% make it, 2% don't. Because if you're spending the money to get it here, chances are you know what you are doing. Granted, NY is the 2nd worst state for car laws, so I can understand why you think this way. But, NY (specifically NYC) is not the norm for America, despite what you Yankees think.



NYCameron said:


> would be be cheaper to get one from mexico? since it is already NA spec












Cheaper, actually, you may be right... But NA spec? What? You sir are retarded. Just shush. It has eurobumper plate fillers that are NA spec. THAT'S IT.*shakes head*



skotti said:


> I believe it's even more complicated and expensive than just a conversion. There are lists of vehicles which are approved for importation- even specific to which model year can be imported (and subsequently converted to USA specs).
> If the car is not on the already on the 'approved' list, then you have to go through the hoops of being approved (again, lengthy and expensive process) to get the car on the list, then import it and convert it.
> Some famous billionaire (can't remember which one) had several vehicles he tried to import but couldn't because of the regulations- he was able to do so by claiming they were collectables/museum pieces.


The first part of your statement is 100% true. And the S3 of ANY model year is NOT on the list. Facts are facts. However the "billionaire" you speak of is Jerry Seinfeld, and he is not a billionaire. Gotta love rumors.



VWAddict said:


> Buy a US-spec A3 sportback and import the S3 drivetrain & suspension. Fit the drivetrain to the US A3 and part out the engine/transmission/suspension.
> 
> I could care less about the badging and trim... what makes an S3 an S3 is what's INSIDE, not the styling.
> 
> That's the only way you'll get to drive an S3 in the USA.


Nope. Wrong. Several other ways.



TBomb said:


> I would try importing it in to Mexico and registering it there, then just drive it across to CA. I have seen 2 S3 sportbacks and a Cupra R here with Mexico plates. One of the S3's lived in the same apartment I used to live in.


At that rate, I'd just lease one from Audi of Tijuana. And no I'm not joking, run Mexican tags! Might take some leg work to get a "residency" set up at Mexico's version of a "DMV" as well as a license. But once you do, blammo. You're in. All you'd have to do is get insurance from which is easy as hell if you know where to look. :thumbup:



cldub said:


> I heard somewhere of being able to do it if the car is considered a kit car? Meaning having it shipped completely disassembled (lol) and rebuilding it once it gets here (lol)


Well, seeing as you are from Stafford, which is 10 miles from where I used to live in VA, and know most of the VW/Audi guys up there and discussed it with them, that MIGHT have some weight to it. I don't see why you're laughing so much though?



ruetzal said:


> I have heard that as long as the transmission is not on the car you can bring it in as a kit car.


Rumors. Full of half truths. There's alot more than just that to that story sir.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Cort said:


> Well, seeing as you are from Stafford, which is 10 miles from where I used to live in VA, and know most of the VW/Audi guys up there and discussed it with them, that MIGHT have some weight to it. I don't see why you're laughing so much though?


Well I laugh because I guess my idea of a kit car is 100% disassembled which seems like it would be a lot of work (more than I would like to partake in). After reading some of these posts it seems like I am wrong with my ideals of a kit car.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Cort to the rescue! But seriously, thanks for swooping in and shedding some light on this. If anyone would know, it's Cort. I'll be in touch with you soon. 



I'd like to thank each and every one of you who shared some information. You lads have a nice weekend now.


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

Id say this is the most interesting thread of all time in a3 section after bump thread. :beer:
Punch from cort was tasty opcorn:


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Random pics. 





My girlfriend knows about this struggle and she asked me if I'd be willing to move away from California in order to register the car. I told her that I'd think about it. Not for too long, but I'd definitely pause for that. Those gatdamn California EPA standards can kiss my @$$.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

My buddy bought an EVO 6 and imported it as a competition vehicle. He drove it around for years with a dealer plate on it. He was pulled over by the CHP and when they asked for his registration he told them it had none, the car didn't even have a VIN. He told they were doing testing and they allowed him to go on his way but gave him a ticket. He went to court and they told him he would have to bring it in for inspection since it had no VIN. He brought it in to the CARB office with paperwork showing he bought it and they somehow issued a VIN for. He was expecting them to take the car. Somehow, most likely by someone who had no idea what they were doing, issued a VIN making the car completely legal.


----------



## everso (Apr 4, 2006)

Cort said:


> Leave it to the guy from Brooklyn to shoot his mouth off with numbers and percentages that he pulled straight out of his ass. I would say 98% make it, 2% don't. Because if you're spending the money to get it here, chances are you know what you are doing. Granted, NY is the 2nd worst state for car laws, so I can understand why you think this way. But, NY (specifically NYC) is not the norm for America, despite what you Yankees think.
> 
> 
> 
> .


BLAH BLAH BLAH. 

Getting an 8L S3 in the US doesn't make you an expert on this topic----judging by your moronic statistics (98% success rate? rrrright..) you have no idea what you're talking about.

Getting cars into the country definitely requires money-----and the right protocol. If you're gonna let people believe that they have a 98% chance of getting it in, you are simply misrepresenting how difficult and challenging it can be to bring a car in.


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

everso said:


> Getting an 8L S3 in the US doesn't make you an expert on this topic----judging by your moronic statistics (98% success rate? rrrright..) you have no idea what you're talking about.


Yeah, I have no idea. Completely clueless. :thumbup: 

Explain to me why I'm on a first name basis with every other 8L chassis owner (cept for the red one in GA, but I didn't find out about him until two months ago). Explain to me why I know several Skyline owners. Explain to me why I know several Rallye owners. Explain to me why I get PM's to this DAY about how to get cars imported (For example this thread)? Explain to me how I knew to get my car in the country, titled, registered, and sold out of state with zero legal difficulties? 

I'm pretty sure I've got a damn good idea what I'm talking about. Besides the skyline owners in CA. Who do you know that has gotten their car veto'ed/held at port/crushed? There's only been one that I know of, and funny story... It WAS from NYC. Golf Rallye. But the guy had the chance to cut it all apart and use most of it in another car. 

So, that's like 4 cars out of THOUSANDS that are grey market imports. I'd say I'm closer to 98% than you are with 2%. 

Keep spouting off to me Yankee, you're just digging your grave. :thumbup:


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Well, you certainly are a confrontational fella... and haven't really shared much information.

You have told a lot of people that they're "wrong" however, often without actually correcting them... and some of the 'facts' which you've used yourself aren't exactly water-tight either; Los Angeles not having a 'smog epidemic' until the late 1980's is one point simply not in accordance with reality.

You did 'correct' someone by informing them that Jerry Seinfeld isn't a billionaire, and you are of course correct... so far as I know. -However, Jerry Seinfeld imported a 959 along with two founders of Microsoft, Bill Gates (who most assuredly IS a billionaire) and Paul Allen. The three 959's were imported and so far as I know impounded by the US customs department for a dozen years or so.

Eventually, Bill Gates and Paul Allen had the "Show and display" law passed, allowing both of them AND Jerry Seinfeld to use their vehicles on public roads, with some severe restrictions (such as only legally driving them to and from pre-arranged car shows).

See? -that's how you correct someone. -By providing helpful information.

If anything I wrote is inaccurate, I'd appreciate and enjoy learning more... certainly more than an unhelpful "Nope. Wrong. Several other ways.".

Also, please don't call people retarded. -If they're wrong, help them out... correct them... TEACH them. Share your opinion, but try not to insult them.

As to just being on first name terms with other people making you an 'expert'... That doesn't qualify anyone as an expert witness in "cort" (pardon the pun).

I probably won't be able to read any replies; I'm flying over to Europe later today. -I'll be seeing plenty of S3's on the road, and I'll even probably be speaking to a couple of S3 owners over the next week or two.

I just won't be claiming to be an expert on anything.


----------



## everso (Apr 4, 2006)

Cort said:


> Yeah, I have no idea. Completely clueless. :thumbup:
> 
> Explain to me why I'm on a first name basis with every other 8L chassis owner (cept for the red one in GA, but I didn't find out about him until two months ago). Explain to me why I know several Skyline owners. Explain to me why I know several Rallye owners. Explain to me why I get PM's to this DAY about how to get cars imported (For example this thread)? Explain to me how I knew to get my car in the country, titled, registered, and sold out of state with zero legal difficulties?
> 
> ...


Reality check---there are plenty of cars that have been seized. I personally know about MANY latter year Alfa Romeos which were seized and/or deported. I also have a friend whose B5 RS4 spent a couple of years just sitting in a government parking lot waiting to brought into the country legally.....after thousands and thousands of dollars of expenses and a whole lot of time it got into the country----which it finally did after much money and time spent.

Entire importing companies who do this for a living have tried and failed to bring 'grey market cars' into the country. I find it funny that YOU think you have the solution that countless other people do not have. 

I would love to import some cars into this country just as much as you or anyone else---however I wouldn't want to drive around in my imported car scared about when it's gonna just be seized. 

If you want to continue giving people unofficial advice about how to break the importation rules, then do so----however it's gonna really suck if someone follows your advice, and gets their car seized as a result.


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

VWAddict said:


> Well, you certainly are a confrontational fella... and haven't really shared much information.


True. I am. I haven't shared much information on the vortex because I've been told and warned not to. Feel free to ask Aldo, (the OP of this thread) if I was helpful with him this weekend when we spoke on the phone for a good 30 minutes about the processes involved. :thumbup:



VWAddict said:


> You have told a lot of people that they're "wrong" however, often without actually correcting them... and some of the 'facts' which you've used yourself aren't exactly water-tight either; Los Angeles not having a 'smog epidemic' until the late 1980's is one point simply not in accordance with reality.


Ummm, well I'm not a historian, but I'm pretty sure thats when CA started their smog laws. Feel free to call up BAR, but really... that's kind of besides the point. The fact remains CA is the worst/most astringent state to register a vehicle.



VWAddict said:


> You did 'correct' someone by informing them that Jerry Seinfeld isn't a billionaire, and you are of course correct... so far as I know. -However, Jerry Seinfeld imported a 959 along with two founders of Microsoft, Bill Gates (who most assuredly IS a billionaire) and Paul Allen. The three 959's were imported and so far as I know impounded by the US customs department for a dozen years or so.
> 
> Eventually, Bill Gates and Paul Allen had the "Show and display" law passed, allowing both of them AND Jerry Seinfeld to use their vehicles on public roads, with some severe restrictions (such as only legally driving them to and from pre-arranged car shows).
> 
> ...


Fair enough. There are other ways. I know that Jerry Seinfeld still has his 959 in his million dollar rotating garage. I knew Bill Gates has had several Porsche Turbos didn't know he had a 959. I've SEEN Jerry's. I have not seen Bill's. I am a firm believer in believing only what half of what I see, and not much that I hear.



VWAddict said:


> Also, please don't call people retarded. -If they're wrong, help them out... correct them... TEACH them. Share your opinion, but try not to insult them.


Retarded retarded retarded. Window licker on the short bus. Mouth breathing chest pounders. Corky's boys.



VWAddict said:


> As to just being on first name terms with other people making you an 'expert'... That doesn't qualify anyone as an expert witness in "cort" (pardon the pun).


Truth. I'm not an expert. I don't own a shop, nor have I been formally educated by an federal agencies. I'm not an expert, but I do know my way around regulations.



VWAddict said:


> I probably won't be able to read any replies; I'm flying over to Europe later today. -I'll be seeing plenty of S3's on the road, and I'll even probably be speaking to a couple of S3 owners over the next week or two.
> 
> I just won't be claiming to be an expert on anything.


I'm not an expert either. But if you're going to europe....

Sweet, if you're in Germany I know a bunch of A3/S3 clubs. I'm well known on their largest A3 website as well. www.a3-freunde.de Seriously, though.

Or if you're going to england, feel free to check out audi-sport.net That's the largest group of A3 owners I know of there, but I'm not really "in" with them, because I like the germans more. 

If you want to meet some S3 owners, lemme know. I can make it happen for sure.



everso said:


> Reality check---there are plenty of cars that have been seized. I personally know about MANY latter year Alfa Romeos which were seized and/or deported. I also have a friend whose B5 RS4 spent a couple of years just sitting in a government parking lot waiting to brought into the country legally.....after thousands and thousands of dollars of expenses and a whole lot of time it got into the country----which it finally did after much money and time spent.


Truth. But way, way, way, way more cars are brought in than are kept out. I know 3 different B5RS4's that came in. 



everso said:


> Entire importing companies who do this for a living have tried and failed to bring 'grey market cars' into the country. I find it funny that YOU think you have the solution that countless other people do not have.


Certain cars yes. Most cars? No. It's pretty simple, the big boundary that stops people to getting a car "on the NHTSA list" is that you have to crash test that specific year/make/model. 3 of them actually. No one wants to lose that much money except for Automakers because they're selling their product. :thumbup:



everso said:


> I would love to import some cars into this country just as much as you or anyone else---however I wouldn't want to drive around in my imported car scared about *when it's gonna just be seized*.


"Might" would be a better term. And being scared is a state of mind. Get your mind right, answers ready, and you'll be straight. Oh, and don't give them a reason to pull you over? Cool as a cucumber. :thumbup:



everso said:


> If you want to continue giving people unofficial advice about how to break the importation rules, then do so----however it's gonna really suck if someone follows your advice, and gets their car seized as a result.


I was PM'ed about this thread. I put my 2 dollars in. And yes it would suck, but he's an Italian resident, so worst case scenario he'll send his car back home. :thumbup:


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Cort = master of the multi-thread quote. :thumbup:

Thanks for chiming in!


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

I'm definitely happier with the higher information content once some of the points were addressed more thoroughly. -In particular I appreciate the explanation of WHY information was 'withheld'. -Had that been mentioned initially, it might have sidestepped some issues for a few people.

I'm still not comfortable with 'retarded' being used as a pejorative term... I know several people with children who have brain damage and learning disabilities. -Yes, they take a separate bus to school. Yes, they're 'retarded'. -But nobody likes the term, and it makes me cringe to hear/see it used in that manner. 

As a result, I and a couple of colleagues have invested time and money trying to develop and promote products and systems to HELP kids with learning difficulties... -It's not the kids' fault that they were born with these issues, and nobody really gains from their mockery.

I'm uncomfortable in the same way that I'm uncomfortable with people using the 'N' word... even black people using 'the N word'. I just don't like it, and it makes me uncomfortable because it's not respectful... but I can't make you stop. -If I could beg your consideration for a second, that would be as much as I can probably ask.

So thanks for the replies. -I definitely appreciate it. -You don't owe me anything of course, but if you'd do me the honor of giving a few seconds' thought to what I outlined, I'd appreciate that too.

:thumbup:

Going to see if I can find an RS3 to sit in or something while I'm over there.

Keith


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

VWAddict said:


> Going to see if I can find an RS3 to sit in or something while I'm over there.
> 
> Keith


Well Keith, I happen to know the owner of the first RS3 in white.  And she's quite a looker at that.:heart:

You never said where you're going, so.... you're making it hard for me to help you out.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Arrive in Manchester tomorrow morning. From there to Liverpool, then Rome, short trip to Naples then back to Rome, then back to the US after another stop in London. -Where's the white RS3?

Keith


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

VWAddict said:


> Arrive in Manchester tomorrow morning. From there to Liverpool, then Rome, short trip to Naples then back to Rome, then back to the US after another stop in London. -Where's the white RS3?
> 
> Keith


Germany. She picked it up last month from Ingolstadt. :thumbup:


----------



## wutzzz (Oct 10, 2007)

*about importing*

Cort what about hypothetically doing what you said, but after getting the car from mexico seal it in a container and ship it to Puerto Rico. I'm from PR and laws about cars getting in, are not that tight back home, even doe we're part of the U.S.

If you can illustrate me what type of conflicts in the U.S. or mejico can arise?
The thing is:

can I ship it directly from mejico to PR
or will it have to pass U.S border and then seal it in a container and ship it from the U.S to PR.



Just to let you know for example, of the rule bending on my country:

In PR i have a track gti which i sometimes use for the back roads; i don't even have to present the car for the emissions test when the road permit expires. I just pay $20 bucks to an old guy. Then he calls me and i just have to go an pick up an envelope with the registration sticker of the car for another year, and WALA! 
This type of thing is common on my island, however, not everybody can do them or know the right person; but it's very common and accessible. So i don't think I would have any problem once the car is on my PR ground.


P.S:
Once we we're part of Europe they came and killed all of our Ancestors, then the Americans came they drain all of our reserves and still i can't get a fair decent car of my choice. It's a **** after a ****!!! hahahaha!!!


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

a simple NO would have just been easier. Please don't waste time on fruitless endeavors and concentrate on posting bewbs!!!


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

opcorn:


tcardio said:


> a simple NO would have just been easier. Please don't waste time on fruitless endeavors and concentrate on posting bewbs!!!


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

tcardio said:


> a simple NO would have just been easier. Please don't waste time on fruitless endeavors and concentrate on posting bewbs!!!



NO!! 

was that simple enough?


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

I gave up entirely on bringing the S3 to LA.I kinda like the idea of having a low mileage S3 that I'ma drive the shît out of when I see it next. 

I've now decided to sell my R32 and have been looking at A3 3.2 Sportbacks, MKV R32s, And B6 3.0 A4 Avants. I have until November to decide, so I'm shopping around. 


Thanks to all the fellas who chimed in. :thumbup:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

DG7Projects said:


> I gave up entirely on bringing the S3 to LA.I kinda like the idea of having a low mileage S3 that I'ma drive the shît out of when I see it next.
> 
> I've now decided to sell my R32 and have been looking at A3 3.2 Sportbacks, MKV R32s, And B6 3.0 A4 Avants. I have until November to decide, so I'm shopping around.
> 
> ...


Golf R?


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

TBomb said:


> Golf R?


Nah. The Golf R isn't really in my budget. Also, I love 6 cylinders!


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

DG7Projects said:


> Nah. The Golf R isn't really in my budget. Also, I love 6 cylinders!


Yeah...I just threw it out there because it's the closest thing to an S3 that we get (at least right off the lot). You could alternatively get a 09+ A3 2.0T with Quattro and K04 it.  I know a guy up here who has a MKV .:R32 and it's pretty bad ass..that engine sounds magnificent. MPGs be damned. :laugh:


----------



## s3looker (Nov 21, 2016)

*Hey cort*

I am willing to compensate you if you could advise me on how to get an s3 imported to maine, usa. my email is [email protected] (it is an old email)


----------

